# JoDaviess County.



## bt1952 (May 5, 2014)

First time poster here. Have watched this site for couple years. I was out in JoDaviess on family farm for Saturday and Sunday. All friends family and neighbors said it was too cold and they weren't out yet. Saturday from noon until 3 I found 37 greys, all around 3 -4 inches. All under and around 10 inch May apples under elms. They were not every where. In fact on 60 acres they were only in a 40 foot area. Rest of farm they were not up yet. East facing slope, on flat part just into the woods before it forms hill side. No leaves on trees so it had good sunlight, and that small flat part looked like it held moisture better than the hill side. Next weekend should be good. Just lucky to find them, but that spot always produces. They were delicious. Good luck everyone.


----------



## 25lieb (May 3, 2013)

Anything else since then? I'm stuck in Kentucky for work right now just hoping I get home in time to find the mother load.


----------



## bt1952 (May 5, 2014)

Haven't been back since then, but going up Tuesday and Wednesday. It rained yesterday, today and is expected to rain Sunday and Monday. Making Tuesday and Wednesday worth the trip. Will let you know.


----------



## glassimpact (May 8, 2014)

Have found 32 Lbs this year in Hanover alone. Been nice yellows for the last 2 days, smaller greys the week before that. We were finding them in the cold weather when all the old timers were saying its too early.


----------



## bt1952 (May 5, 2014)

Wow, 32 pounds is a major haul. Are you dehydrating them ? We only found decent size grays. Hoping to find the yellows on next trip.


----------



## glassimpact (May 8, 2014)

I wholesale 85% to 3 niche restaurants and individuals, give 10% to friends and family and eat the rest. Found 13 pounds today, its getting better and better looking like rain tonight/tomorrow. Already found a few burnt/rotting yellows today.


----------



## bt1952 (May 5, 2014)

Tuesday was 2 morels and three ticks. Wednesday was 96 morels small to large, all yellows. One tree gave up 51 in a 15 circle around it. They were in the thickest cover where the ground retained the most moisture on northeast side of hill. Lots of cuts from thorns but well worth it.


----------



## 25lieb (May 3, 2013)

I've only found about 50 this year so far. Found a dozen by willow Monday and a couple dozen by Loran Thursday.


----------



## lukemon (May 19, 2014)

Saturday the 18th was a bust. I found about a dozen on the 11th.... Tough searching so far


----------

